# Braveheart Raptor Rehabilitation Center



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Symbol of strength: Heartsick eagle finds new home here with help from friends

http://www.mlive.com/news/chronicle/index.ssf?/base/news-11/1183544165165240.xml&coll=8

07/04/07 By Susan Harrison Wolffis [email protected]

She no longer flies free or strong. 

She cannot ride the wind; her heart won't bear the burden. 

But Kaya -- a 33-year-old female American bald eagle whose heart is damaged from the effects of lead poisoning -- still stands strong this Independence Day.

A magnificent example of this country's national symbol with her brilliant white head and impressive wing span, Kaya has a new life as an "educational" or "ambassador" bird at the Braveheart Raptor Rehabilitation Center in Twin Lake. 

The public will be able to view Kaya twice a month at the center, in a 16-foot-high display pen that is 40 feet wide by 36 feet long, built with an $11,000 grant from the Community Foundation for Muskegon County and the foundation's White Lake Community Fund. 

Kaya -- which means "Elder Sister" in Hopi -- will make her public debut this Sunday afternoon in temporary quarters until the new building is finished later this summer. 

"The whole goal is for people to see these guys (raptors) up close and understand their importance," said Susan Stamy, who founded the center in 2004. She has specialized in caring for birds of prey, or raptors, 

since 1991 and is licensed by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. 

"Eagles are such magnificent birds," she said. 

Kaya is being introduced at a time of stunning environmental news. Last week, the American bald eagle was officially taken off the endangered and threatened species list by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service.

"We have to make people aware of why we need to protect these birds," Stamy said. "Bald eagles were indicators that something was wrong with the environment. ... They paid the price, and are still paying it. Just look at Kaya." 

Five years ago, she was found injured and ill in northern Michigan, suffering from a dislocated wing and lead poisoning. The eagle was sent to the Raptor Education Group Inc., a large rehabilitation center in Antigo, Wis. 

Kaya comes with an unusual amount of personal history because she was banded by conservationists when she was just a chick 33 years ago in a nest in Petoskey. 

Stamy first heard of Kaya last year when she was looking for a "foster mother" for an eaglet that had fallen out of a nest twice near Mona Lake in Norton Shores. At the time, there were no "foster mother" eagles in Michigan, so Stamy turned to the Wisconsin group for help. 

Adult eagles quickly take orphans under their protective wings, Stamy said, and teach them necessary vocalizations and social skills. 

Kaya, a proven nurturer to orphaned eaglets, was ready for duty. At the same time, Marge Gibson, who runs the Raptor Education Group, wanted to return Kaya closer to her original home in Michigan. If possible, wildlife rehabilitators release raptors within 10 miles of their original hunting and breeding grounds. 

Even though Kaya will never return to the wild, they wanted her back in the area. 

"We have to make people aware of why we need to protect these birds," Stamy said. "Bald eagles were indicators that something was wrong with the environment. ... They paid the price, and are still paying it. Just look at Kaya." 

Five years ago, she was found injured and ill in northern Michigan, suffering from a dislocated wing and lead poisoning. The eagle was sent to the Raptor Education Group Inc., a large rehabilitation center in Antigo, Wis. 

Kaya comes with an unusual amount of personal history because she was banded by conservationists when she was just a chick 33 years ago in a nest in Petoskey. 

Stamy first heard of Kaya last year when she was looking for a "foster mother" for an eaglet that had fallen out of a nest twice near Mona Lake in Norton Shores. At the time, there were no "foster mother" eagles in Michigan, so Stamy turned to the Wisconsin group for help. 

Adult eagles quickly take orphans under their protective wings, Stamy said, and teach them necessary vocalizations and social skills. 

Kaya, a proven nurturer to orphaned eaglets, was ready for duty. At the same time, Marge Gibson, who runs the Raptor Education Group, wanted to return Kaya closer to her original home in Michigan. If possible, wildlife rehabilitators release raptors within 10 miles of their original hunting and breeding grounds. 

Even though Kaya will never return to the wild, they wanted her back in the area.

In May, the eagle was transferred to Braveheart Raptor Rehabilitation Center which has a Twin Lake address and is located in Cedar Creek Township. 

Since her arrival, she has been featured in at least a dozen programs on the premises. 

"She's a good old gal, a great educational bird because she's so calm," Stamy said.

The only time she won't be on public view is when she is serving as a "foster mother." Kaya will always stay at the rehabilitation center, unlike three other educational birds -- an eastern screech owl, barred owl and red-tailed hawk -- which Stamy takes with her when she gives educational programs at schools and throughout the community. 

"This is our passion," Stamy said. "We want to share it with the community." 

The grant from the community foundation to build the display pen -- which includes natural habitat and trees -- was an "unusual" one, said Arn Boezaart, vice president of the foundation's grant program. 

The rehabilitation center "relates to our strong environmental interests," he said. "This one had a special character. There is not another facility like this in the state." 

To be a wildlife rehabilitator, Stamy had to earn a series of state and federal permits to work with birds of prey, or raptors. 

She is one of only two people in West Michigan to be licensed to work with raptors -- eagles, hawks, owls, falcons, harriers, kestrels and osprey, to name a few. 

In addition, Stamy had to serve an internship with a wildlife biologist or conservation officer to earn a separate permit from the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service to become a raptor educator. 

Her work is completely volunteer. Until 2004, she and her husband, David Stamy, absorbed the cost of rehabilitation themselves -- with the help of occasional donations. But as their patient load grew to more than 100 each year, the Stamys applied to become a nonprofit organization, which they named the Braveheart Raptor Rehabilitation Center. 

The name was inspired by one of the first birds Stamy rehabilitated -- a great-horned owl so injured she could not be released into the wild. Stamy named the owl Braveheart "because of all she endured." Braveheart, who had to be euthanized in 2005, was a foster mother for orphaned great-horned babies for years. 

Eagles are among the most stirring sight in the sky, riding the wind on wings that reach an eight-feet span. On average, female eagles weigh 12 pounds; males, nine pounds. Kaya weighs between 11.5 and 12 pounds, Stamy said. 

The birds are breathtaking even when not flying. They are large, standing between 30 and 43 inches tall, and they can live to be 50 years old -- which is good news for Braveheart Raptor Rehabilitation Center and their newest resident. 

"She'll have a wonderful life here," Stamy said. "She'll never be able to soar, but she has so much to give us ... so much to teach us."


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Mich. to consider bald eagle's status after federal change

HOUGHTON, Mich. (AP)  State wildlife officials plan to evaluate the status of the bald eagle in Michigan after the federal government recently took the American bald eagle off the threatened species list.

In Twin Lake, near Muskegon, a 33-year-old female bald eagle whose heart is damaged from the effects of lead poisoning is serving as an "educational" or "ambassador" bird at the Braveheart Raptor Rehabilitation Center.

The bird, named Kaya, no longer flies free or strong. But the public will be able to view Kaya twice a month at the center. She is scheduled to make her public debut this Sunday, The Muskegon Chronicle reported.

"We have to make people aware of why we need to protect these birds," said Susan Stamy, who founded the center in 2004. "Bald eagles were indicators that something was wrong with the environment."

She added: "They paid the price, and are still paying it. Just look at Kaya."

http://www.mlive.com/newsflash/mich...5/1183563597286090.xml&storylist=newsmichigan


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Another eagle has landed at Braveheart 

http://www.mlive.com/features/chronicle/index.ssf?/base/features-0/1191510952141260.xml&coll=8

10/03/07 By Bob Kingsley Chronicle correspondent

Sue Stamy, director of the Braveheart Raptor Rehabilitation Center in Cedar Creek Township, recently thanked the many people who have supported this growing facility with an open house. 

On display were two apparently happy eagles, recently reunited and getting along fine ... according to those who speak eagle. 

The primary purpose of the Braveheart Center is to rehabilitate sick, injured and orphaned raptors (hawks, owls and eagles) with the hope of returning them to the wild when they are fit and healthy.

Those whose physical condition is such that release isn't possible will become lifetime residents of the facility. There they will be used to help educate the public, school children in particular, regarding issues such as wildlife conservation and habitat preservation. 

Stamy currently cares for a wide variety of hawks and owls, but it's the new eagle display that is the highlight of any visit. 

There are two eagles on display, Kaya and Dakotah. Unfortunately, because of injury and lead poisoning, neither bird will soar freely again. But they are in a safe environment and will be well cared for. 

"Kaya came to us six months ago from Wisconsin and she is our 'alpha' bird," explained Stamy. "We had another female eagle in for awhile, but we had to send her back as she and Kaya didn't get along. Kaya wouldn't share her perch and there was no 'vocalization' between the two of them." 

"Two weeks ago we brought in a male eagle from Wisconsin that had been with Kaya six months ago," said Stamy. "As soon as they saw each other there was instant recognition as both began to emit the soft high-pitched barking sound that eagles use to communicate friendship. 

"These birds are very intelligent and have excellent memories. They seemed very happy to see each other again. 

"The changes in Kaya have been very positive since our new bird arrived as both eagles need and comfort each other," said Stamy. "I'm quite sure they're content being together again."

She said they recently named the eagle Dakotah, an Indian name. Historically, these birds have had an important role in American-Indian cultural heritage," said Stamy. 

Contained within the Braveheart Center is a hospital treatment room used for non-surgical procedures whenever an injured raptor is brought to the facility. 

During a trip to the open house, my wife, Kaye, and I were active participants rather than just interested observers.

Earlier that afternoon, while with a gathering of old friends in a rural setting near Nunica, one of the younger children discovered an injured barred owl. The bird was in obvious distress and because we had planned to attend the Braveheart open house, our first thought was to call Sue Stamy. 

Following her instructions, we carefully covered the bird's head with a towel, added another blanket for comfort, then placed the injured bird in a transport container (metal washtub). 

The open house was in full swing when we arrived 40 minutes later, but Stamy still managed the time needed to provide emergency assistance. 

"This bird is cold and dehydrated," said Stamy. "We need to get it some fluids." 

Kaye (a former IV and oncology nurse) jumped in to help as the syringe was prepared. After giving it some fluids the owl was wrapped in a cloth and placed in a holding cage. 

"It doesn't look good," said Stamy. "When they lose that much body heat it's doubtful they will make it." 

Sadly, later that night the barred owl died. We were somewhat comforted by the knowledge that all that could be done was done. 

And doing all that she can to help injured raptors is what has been a major focus of Stamy's life over the last decade. 

Funding for this raptor rehabilitation facility comes from private donations, and grants from the Community Foundation for Muskegon County and the White Lake Community Fund.


----------

